# P0448



## Leroy_78 (Oct 23, 2007)

Got 2 "06" frontier; extended cab and a 4 door model. both of these two show this code on my code reader. the four door has the V-6 and the extended cab has 4cyl, Both are non- turbo charged. Need info on parts and schematics.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

P0448 Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Control Circuit Shorted

You should be under warranty for your emissions system. Why not take them in for warranty repair?

While I'd be surprised that a loose gas cap would generate this code are you sure that the gas caps on both vehicles are tightly installed? Hard to believe that you would have the same failure for the same reason on two separate vehicles.

Steve


----------



## Leroy_78 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey thanks. that completelly left my mind. duh? forgot I had warrenty on these two. But I did check the gascaps and even thought of replacing them.


----------



## atticcam (Oct 19, 2010)

Have 07 Xterra with p0448 code. Sounds like my air pump is working overtime. Always on start up and often whenever it feels like it. What is the most common fix for this problem?


----------



## Leroy_78 (Oct 23, 2007)

My last update was in 07. I don't have the 6 cylinder but have the 4 cylinder.. I removed the purge solenoid from the canister and checked for blockage and cleaned it out. then I applied voltage to the solenoid and it closed.. re-installed and the code cleared. after it cycled several trips it came back on. I bought a new one and installed. The code went away for good.


----------



## wyonarr (Oct 7, 2015)

I have an 08 Frontier, 4.0. I have replaced the vent control valve twice. First time at 30K miles under warranty. 2nd time at 43K miles out of warranty. The ck engine error code 448 just came on again at 60K miles. Anyone else having an issue with this?


----------



## Untucked (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm having the same issue in my 2012 Frontier (50k miles). The message said: "P0448 - Powertrain. Evaporation Emission Control System Vent control circuit Shorted". Do i just replace the Emission Control System Vent?


----------



## netxtown (Jun 24, 2016)

Had same code pop up my '05 V6. I replaced cap with oem cap....problem went away..and came back with in a couple weeks. (I'm probably going to screw up some terminology here...) Did some pulling and squeezing - and the top adjustable band on the rubber tubing that connects the gas inlet to the tank was loose. I still put another gas cap on it that was NOT oem. No problems since.


----------

